# New Results!!



## trishift (Oct 29, 2016)

Added results!

TSH Value: 2.34 Reference: 0.2-4.00

Anti - TPO (microsomal Ab) Value 477 Reference: <50

Free T3: Value: 5.2 Reference: 3.5-6.5

Free T4: Value 14.1 Reference: 9.0-23.0

Also talked to my doctor about using Free T3 and Free T4 instead of TSH to gauge my thyroid and he said that was all alternative medicine. Shed some light on these results, that would be greatly appreciated! Also I increased my thyroid medication dosage how long until I feel better? Also about the ultrasound, my doctor said he already knows what they will see. It'll be multi nodular and will have an odd texture but thats expected and then he will have to do a biopsy and it'll be a whole other ordeal basically. Is his reasoning valid?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a redundant post. Please reply here:

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/22010-brand-new-questions-and-advice-needed/


----------

